# Enhanced G19



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

I have this old G19......








It has some non-stock parts on it......








These are Glock night sjghts.
That thing on the grip is a Crimson Trace laser grip.
There is a ghost Evo Elite hand fitted trigger in the frame.
The grip and frame have been massaged to fit my hands very comfortably.
The IWB holster is a Calamity FF1 from Outbags USA. I highly recommend them for quality, function and value.

GW


----------



## MoMan (Dec 27, 2010)

Nice upgrades you've done there. GW!! The only Glock I have is a G19/Gen4. It fits my hand perfect even the finger grooves, are laid out perfect for me. I am anything but a Glockhead, BUT the G19 is just about a perfect size, and capacity for a CCW handgun. IMHO


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

MoMan said:


> Nice upgrades you've done there. GW!! The only Glock I have is a G19/Gen4. It fits my hand perfect even the finger grooves, are laid out perfect for me. I am anything but a Glockhead, BUT the G19 is just about a perfect size, and capacity for a CCW handgun. IMHO


Thanks MoMan, that Calamity FF1 Kydex IWB holster makes it easy to carry.
The trigger helps make it a superbly accurate shooter.
The Glock night sights are awesome and were relatively cheap vs the competition.
The CT lasergrip are a bit of a novelty, but they don't take up much space and do not require a custom holster.
All in all, this would be my "go to" if there was a problem.

GW


----------



## MoMan (Dec 27, 2010)

The only thing I changed on my G19, was the replacement of the factory sights, with TRUGLO, Tritium Pro Night Sights. I really like 'em, they are easy to acquire, and really are great for nighttime, if the need ever arises.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Looks very nice, but my friend, in all honesty, IMO.
I would have a very hard time carrying a chambered glock , IWB, with a standard trigger.
Your chances far out weigh shooting yourself first,,, then any other defensive confrontation.
That's just my Opinion, I don't need stats.
If you truly trust the set up,,,carry it in the 1:00 clock position


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

she rides at between 4 and 5 o'clock. Too much at risk at 1 o'clock.

GW


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Goldwing said:


> she rides at between 4 and 5 o'clock. Too much at risk at 1 o'clock.
> 
> GW


Very nice, Great rig. Respect the gun. 
+ 1


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Well I am at it again. i found what looks like a good deal on an Olight Pl-mini 2 weapon light.

It is 600 lumens and will shine 100 meters. It will fit on my Glock 19 rail or 1913 Picatinny rail and can be mounted/dismounted in a second. It has well over 1 hour run time and has a magnetic USB charger.


----------

